# Plus size athletic underwear



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I am looking for plus size athletic underwear for my wife. We started working out at a gym and her cotton underwear are not very comfortable! I love my Under Armour boxer jocks. We looked on Under Armour's website and cannot find anything in her size, which is a 18 pants size which would be an XXL. I tried searching on the internet for other brands, but no luck. I did find some padded bike shorts that fit her for our spin class. She thinks she needs to wear underwear under those, but I disagree.  

We looked locally and could not find anything. Have any of you ladies have any idea where we could find some nice athletic plus size underwear? Thanks!!!!


Mike + Melissa


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

All I can suggest is looking for underwear in polyester/nylon at local stores. Those materials tend to 'wick' faster and not have the soggy feel of cotton.

Good luck. I'm still hoping that one day someone will sell cycling tights in a 34" inseam without my having to go to a L or XL men's (I'm not a large woman, just long) pant.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. We found some spandex/nylon/ something at some store (can't remember) and it isn't made for working out, but should be better than cotton.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Also - you apparently already know the "no underwear under cycling shorts with a chamois" rule - but if you need some help convincing, there are a multitude of old threads in this forum about it if you need some backup. (It's not hard to imagine that she's discounting your opinion on it because you're a guy and it's different, etc...) There are a very few people who wear underwear under a chamois, but obviously they're not designed to be worn that way and there are plenty of people here who can verify that it's vastly more comfortable going without!

I mean - if it comes down to it - nylon/polyester/spandex type material underwear will be more comfortable than cotton. And if she can't stand going without, to each their own. But I'd urge her to give it a try anyway.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

connie said:


> Also - you apparently already know the "no underwear under cycling shorts with a chamois" rule - but if you need some help convincing, there are a multitude of old threads in this forum about it if you need some backup. (It's not hard to imagine that she's discounting your opinion on it because you're a guy and it's different, etc...) There are a very few people who wear underwear under a chamois, but obviously they're not designed to be worn that way and there are plenty of people here who can verify that it's vastly more comfortable going without!
> 
> I mean - if it comes down to it - nylon/polyester/spandex type material underwear will be more comfortable than cotton. And if she can't stand going without, to each their own. But I'd urge her to give it a try anyway.


*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

She is now thinking about trying it. She complains of irritation, and I keep telling her no undies! She still is not 100% on trying it, but she is closer! :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You might look at the Team Estrogen for sale items. IIRC they have a very extended size range.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

For example: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1393905#poststop


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> For example: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1393905#poststop


Or this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=400593&highlight=underwear+chamois

Catzilla always has a way with words:

"Trust me, if my happy bits were in danger because of riding, I'd take up chess.

The only negative effects I can think of are the conditions of Willmyasseverstophurting and Sweetjesusmyundiesarerubbingmeraw, both of which are temporary easily remedied.

The asshurt issue is fixed with a decent pair of chamois and a little saddle time (like 2 or 3 short rides). But she's probably most concerned about having her girl junk rubbed raw. *That condition is particularly common among new female riders, almost entirely due to wearing undies under their spandex and not believing that you shouldn't until they hear it from another girl (I guess when their spouses tell them, they think it's just another attempt to get 'em out of their panties).*

So, just make sure that her saddle is level or very slightly tilted down in the front. Make sure she isn't rocking a thong under her spandex. And make sure she feels comfortable asking questions here about more specific or "embarrassing" issues she has."


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

connie said:


> Catzilla always has a way with words:


Very, very true. I <3 Catzilla.

gabrielle


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Try Junonia.com , it focuses only on women's larger sizes for active women. Biking, golf, tennis, workout, winter, etc. My Dad's wife swears by them.


----------

